# NTLDR is missing! Pleas Help!



## mikegomz (Jun 7, 2007)

Hello! 

I have a big problem! I have HP Proliant ML150 G2 server and unfortunately
one day I open the PC error message appeared "NTLDR is missing". I perform chkdsk /r and the system start normally but when I rebbot or restart the PC NTLDR is missing again! I checked boot.ini, NTLDR and NTDETECT.com and they are present in the system. Everytime I restart my PC I have to perform chkdsk /r but this is a downtime for us.


Thanks and regards,
Mike


----------



## steeb (May 1, 2008)

See if you can get yourself a copy of winternals, and do a system restore. 

If that doesn't work, don't pull your hair out too much, backup with acronis, format and reinstall.


----------



## EndTime (Oct 16, 2007)

Did you backup your "System State Data" and copy it to removable media?


----------



## shrishail (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi

Copy the NTLDR file from Windows Server 2003 OS to this path

copy e:\i386\ntldr c:\

Check this it will work fine, 

All the best..........


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Not knowing what OS you're running on your server box, you might want to start here:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/318728

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/816793


----------

